# Delay filters: How do I implement one?



## Spasticteapot (Mar 5, 2007)

Can anyone suggest a good method for implementing a delay function for integration of a woofer and tweeter with varying distance to the listener? Preferably using only analog electronics.


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

Did you see this thread? If not, check it out:
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...forum/39885-simple-analog-delay-possible.html


----------

